# Nekromant- Skillung?



## Zanda (25. Juli 2008)

-HAllo zusammen ich bin jetzt mit meiner assassine schon recht weit, nur wollte ich gerne mal einen nekromanten spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt ihr mir vll ein paar hilfreiche tipps zu diesem geben z.B: Skillung(für SingelPLAYER), 

danke euch schon mal 

grüße zanda


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2008)

Du redest jetzt also nur von Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, Energie.., ? Ok also Stärke und Geschicklichkeit nur soviel, dass du deine Rüstungen und Waffen tragen kannst. Guck einfach auf InDiablo.de wie viele das bei späteren items ist. 

So Energie und das für Leben (wie hieß es noch gleich) kommt auf deine Skillung an, wenn du auf Skelette beschwören gehst, reicht ein wenig Energie, um alles zu beschwören, wenn du jedoch auf Zauber gehts (egal ob Knochen oder Gift) setzte einfach soviel in Energie, wie du brauchst um ne Gruppe von Gegnern zu töten, ohne Manaprobleme zu bekommen, die restlichen Punkte immer in das setzten, was dein Leben erhöt, da Leben einfach das wichtigste ist in Diablo 3.


----------



## ejr (25. Juli 2008)

also wenn du schon gutes equipment zusamen getragen hast dann brauch man bei jeglichen skillung keine stärke , beweglichkeit skillen solang es ein caster ist.
Mit guten equipment meine ich als rüstung speziell enigma das runenwort
du brauchst beim necro generell nur maximal 70 auf stärke skillen sonst nur auf vita/stamina
im single player sollte man wenn man sich den necro aussucht auf jedenfall den summoner aussuchen da dieser im singleplayer besonder gut geeignet ist
skelett beherrsch. 20 skellete beschwören 20 skelett magier 20
monsterwiederstand 20 und wieder beleben 20
ind 1 auf verstärkter schaden.. das is so die beste skillung für den necro summoner


----------



## blaQmind (25. Juli 2008)

energie is auch vernachlässigbar 
das bringt einfach zu wenig mana
mana bekommst du sowieso aus items


----------



## Zanda (25. Juli 2008)

bist du dir sicher mit den skeletten ? ich hab gelesen, dass da eher die golemd zu empfehlen sind... weil die skelette kaum schaden machen und auch kaum was aushalten der golem aber einiges einstecken kann.... wie gesagt ich hab keine ahnung hbas nur gelsen


----------



## Gen91 (25. Juli 2008)

ja stimmt schon das Golems stärker als Skelette sind, aber du kannst immer nur einen golem haben, aber später 10 Skeltettkrieger, 10 Skelettmagier und 10 Monster wiederbeleben.


----------



## Zanda (25. Juli 2008)

ah ok vielen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann kann ich ja mal meine ersten 10 punkte verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (25. Juli 2008)

zum golem:
1 punkt drauf

sowie auf den golem verstärkungsdreck

irgendwann hast du +11 auf alle skills und schon steht supergolem zu stelle


ps es werden mehr als nur 10 skelette und 10 magier mit + skills


----------



## Zanda (25. Juli 2008)

k werd ich mal versuchen


----------



## Airue (25. Juli 2008)

Also ich spiele gerade mit meinem Nekro (lvl 79) Hölle durch mit Boner Skillung. Zähne, Knochenspeer und Knochengeist jeweils ausgeskillt zwecks Synergie. Knochen-Wände, -Rüstung und Gefängnis auch ein paar Punkte. Zusätzlich noch ein paar Punkte in den Tongolem + Beherrschung + Widerstände, mit entsprechenden Items hast du dann nen mehr als ordentlichen Blocker. Dann noch Schwache Sicht und verstärkter Schaden - evtl noch bis Widerstandsschwund und Altern, je nach lvl.
Also ich bin jetzt im 3. Akt und kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## FieserFiesling (26. Juli 2008)

da du ja n komplett-neuling zu sein scheinst, lege ich dir diesen guide hier ans herz!
http://www.d2chars.de/guides.php?id=39
nimm dir die zeit und lies ihn genau durch! da sollten 95% aller aufkommenden fragen geklaert sein!
viel spaß mit deinem necro.


----------



## Donmo (26. Juli 2008)

Findet man jetzt eigentlich im Singleplayer mehr Uniques? Bis jetzt habe ich nur im Multiplayer wirklich viele gefunden, deshalb sollte man sich überlegen, ob man vom Top-Equip für einen Necro ausgehen kann. Enigma im Singleplayer zusammen zu bekommen ist wohl etwas zeitaufwändig. Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## blaQmind (26. Juli 2008)

Airue schrieb:


> Also ich spiele gerade mit meinem Nekro (lvl 79) Hölle durch mit Boner Skillung. Zähne, Knochenspeer und Knochengeist jeweils ausgeskillt zwecks Synergie. Knochen-Wände, -Rüstung und Gefängnis auch ein paar Punkte. Zusätzlich noch ein paar Punkte in den Tongolem + Beherrschung + Widerstände, mit entsprechenden Items hast du dann nen mehr als ordentlichen Blocker. Dann noch Schwache Sicht und verstärkter Schaden - evtl noch bis Widerstandsschwund und Altern, je nach lvl.
> Also ich bin jetzt im 3. Akt und kann mich nicht beschweren.



dann warte auf akt5 baal

3te wave 4 magie imune^^ hf
da kann ich dier aber nen tipp dafür geben
lock sie runter bis zum aufstieg dann beschwört er oben die nexte wave



und zum unique equip
das erreicht man im single player nie^^ enigma wirds auch nicht spieln
aber ja mit amulettn und necro stab geht da schon einiges


----------



## FieserFiesling (26. Juli 2008)

nein, dropraten sind im singleplayer die gleichen...enigma ist also insofern unmoeglich zu erreichen.
es sei denn, man hat plugy installiert...dann kann man d2 mehrmals starten und sich selber rushen, um somit aus den runen sich die jah und ber zu cuben. dann geht das...ansonsten wird eni ein traum fuer alle singleplayer bleiben ^^


----------



## Jesbi (27. Juli 2008)

Ist schon was her seid ich D2 gezockt habe, aber der Necro war neben der Fallenassa immer mein Favorit.

Habe ihn immer auf Sumon geskillt, früher konnte man so auch die Ahnen auf Hölle solo legen, aber soll ja wie ich gehört habe heute alles um einiges schwerer geworden sein, im Schwierigkeitsgrad hölle.

Es war auf jedenfall immer sehr geil, 20 oder 25 Skelette, Magier und die Wiederbelebten, dazu noch der Golem und Begleiter, eine kleine Armee, hat Spass gemacht.

mfg


----------

